# Pentagon gehackt: 14.000 Datensätze ausgespäht



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/72658


> Der Einbruch in das Rechnersystem, das zum Krankenversicherungssystem TRICARE des US-Militärs gehört, wurde in der zweiten Aprilwoche dieses Jahres entdeckt. Die Hacker gelangten in den Besitz von mehr als 14.000 Kreditkarten- und Sozialversicherungsnummern, privaten Anschriften und Telefonnummern sowie von dienstlichen Durchwahlen und E-Mail-Adressen.
> 
> Dadurch können die Angestellten des Pentagons an ihrer privaten Adresse aufgesucht werden, durch die Daten ließe sich auch Identitätsdiebstahl betreiben. In einer Stellungnahme äußert das Pentagon, die betroffenen Mitarbeiter seien inzwischen informiert und die Sicherheitsvorkehrung für die Rechnersysteme verbessert worden.


das erhöht das Vertrauen in die größte Militärmacht der Erde beträchtlich...

cp


----------



## SPAMkiller (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Pentagon gehackt: 14.000 Datensätze ausgespäht*

Also ich hätte da noch bei mir eine alte, aber funktionierende Ersatzfirewall herumliegen. Die könnte ich Ihnen für ein paar Dollars überlassen


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Pentagon gehackt: 14.000 Datensätze ausgespäht*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,423003,00.html
jetzt sind es nochmal  26000  Datensätze  im Landwirtschaftsministeriums


> Erneut Hackerangriff auf US-Ministerium
> 
> Bei einem Einbruch in das Computersystem des US-Landwirtschaftsministeriums wurden womöglich Daten von 26.000 Angestellten und Geschäftspartnern gestohlen. Es ist nicht der einzige derartige Fall aus den vergangenen Monaten


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Pentagon gehackt: 14.000 Datensätze ausgespäht*

Kann man eigentlich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln, wie fahrlässig mit persönlichen Daten hantiert wird. Jetzt ist der Identitätsdiebstahl und der Schindluder der mit pers. Daten getrieben wird nun wirklich nichts Neues, aber man lernt anscheinend absolut nicht dazu. Solche Datenansammlungen gehören doch eigentlich zigfach abgesichert und hinter Schloss und Riegel.


----------

